# JHV der Bezirksgruppe Rhein-Kreis-Neuss 2011



## Hanns Peter (22. März 2011)

Vergangenen Freitag war, wie bereits angesprochen, die JHV unserer Bezirksgruppe (gehört zum RhFV und damit zum VDSF). 

Nachdem die obligatorischen TOP abgearbeitet waren, Begrüßung, Berichte usw., wurde dann unter Punkt Anträge / Verschiedenes auch mein Antrag bezüglich der Nichtzustimmung zur Aussetzung der Fusion durch Herrn Mohnert behandelt.

Unser LV-Vorsitzender, Herr Walter Sollbach, bekam auf meinen Wunsch zuerst das Wort, was ihm nicht wirklich gefiel. Er stellte seine Sichtweise der Vorgänge im Zeitraum 31.08.2010 bis zur Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlung dar:

Am 31.08.2010 (Grüne Woche) stand, nach seiner Aussage, die Satzung und es ging sich nur noch um die Verschmelzung. Die Verschmelzung hätte die Kompetenzen der 12er-Kommision überschritten und wäre aus rechtlicher Sicht nur noch Sache der beiden Präsidien. 

Das die 6 Mitglieder des DAV gar keine Entscheidungbefugnis für die endgültige Satzung gehabt haben und somit nur ein Entwurf entstanden sein konnte war für den VDSF irrelevant.

Der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF (bestehend u.a. aus den LV-Vorsitzenden) hat für die Abberufung der 6 Kommissionsmitglieder gestimmt und diese dann(!) erst Informiert. Es kam zu heftigen Auseinandersetzungen innerhalb des VDSF - Kommission gegen Ausschuss - wobei auch der Vertreter aus NRW (Dr. Ernst Heddergott - Präsident des Fischereiverband NRW) den Präsidenten des RhFV (Walter Sollbach) heftig und persönlich angegangen ist - aber der Verbandsausschuss hatte entschieden und Herr Mohnert das Ergebnis öffentlich verkündet. (Das heißt aber auch, dass diesbezüglich die vielzitierte Einstimmigkeit nicht vorhanden sein konnte, wurde auch in einem Nebensatz „Ja, die Kommissionsmitglieder waren teilweise Überrascht“ bestätigt) 

Da nun seitens des DAV wieder neue Forderungen/Änderungswünsche zur in den Augen des VDSF "feststehenden" Satzung kamen, hat das Präsidium die Fusionsverhandlungen ausgesetzt.

Die nun folgenden Einwände von mir und auch anderer Vereinsvertreter wurden trotz belegbarer Unterlagen negiert. Es folgte eine lange Diskussion - insgesamt haben wir dieses Thema ca. 90 Minuten behandelt - mit folgendem Ergebnis:

- Mein Antrag war an die falsche Stelle gerichtet, Abstimmungsverhalten der Kreisgruppen kann nicht beschlossen werden
- Ich soll diesen Antrag - etwas anders formuliert - zur JHV des RhFV einbringen
- Herr Mohnert wird wegen dieses Antrages zur JHV kommen - er war bereits über meinen Antrag auf Kreisgruppenebene informiert
- der RhFV wird meinen Antrag auf Fortführung der Fusionsverhandlungen stützen

Das heißt dann, die umgekehrte Version soll erfolgen. Es wird keine Ablehnung des Präsidiumsbeschlusses erfolgen, sondern die Wiederaufnahme der Verhandlungen beantragt. Das Ergebnis ist dann das selbe, Herr Mohnert darf seinen einsamen Weg nicht weiter verfolgen.

Keine Antwort hatte Herr Sollbach auf meinen Einwand, dass Basisdemokratie jetzt erstmals erfolgen kann, da von unten nach oben reagiert werden kann.

Er will, falls eine Einigung der beiden Dachverbände stattfindet, eine außerordentliche HV einberufen, bei der wir zum Einen den Stand/das Ergebnis erfahren und zum Anderen über dieses Ergebnis beschließen sollen. Mal Abwarten, was kommt. Herr Sollbach monierte aber zu Recht, dass viele Angler/Mitglieder ihren Hintern nicht hochbekommen und zu den Versammlungen erscheinen. Auch das extrem passive Verhalten einiger Teilnehmer auf der JHV zeigte dieses auf.

Herr Sollbach ich nehme Sie beim Wort.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## ivo (22. März 2011)

*AW: JHV der Bezirksgruppe Rhein-Kreis-Neuss 2011*

Schön, schön oder auch weniger. Der Fischereitag ist der Auslöser, warum mein Regionalverband *alle* Mitglieder vor einer Fusion befragen muss. 
Ich hatte damals wie heute den Eindruck wir sollten überrollt werden, es sollten Fakten geschaffen werden. Das Bild des Beute machenden VDSF bewahrheitet sich. Die Übernahme stand also kurz bevor.


----------

